# What power supply do you run your LionChief Plus with?



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Just curious, as i was thinking of buying the Lionel ones in the new catalog with the connecting track.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Lionel ZW-L or CW-80


----------



## PRRRunner (Feb 7, 2016)

I run my LionChief Plus engines only at National Capital Tracker shows. I use the engines to demonstrate command control to spectators that show interest in the trains. The Trackers power is via Z-4000 transformers through TIUs. When I'm doing demos, I set the track voltage to 14-15 volts to limit engine speed a bit, and the LionChief engines run very well. At one show I ran them with a PH180 through a Legacy PM set at a lower voltage; again they ran well. Really like the engines.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I have been using the cw80 transformer.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Now when you guys run your LC's with those transformers, and have the switch on the engine set to "transformer" you cannot use the remote correct?
You have to set it to remote and use a constant power supply to use the remote correct?


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I have ZW-L's and Z 4000's powering everything. Two of each. I like the ZW-L's on the off channels that don't have whistle, bell or direction support. The LionChief hand-held's do everything leaving the channels that support the additional functions free for other conventional operations.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

chipset35 said:


> Now when you guys run your LC's with those transformers, and have the switch on the engine set to "transformer" you cannot use the remote correct?
> You have to set it to remote and use a constant power supply to use the remote correct?


When operating with he remote, you only need to turn on the transformer to a constant voltage. I find I can run my LionChief Plus engines nicely at twelve volts. When the engine is set to transformer, the remote plays no part in the operation.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2016)

I use a Lionel GW through a TIU for track power. I run 2 locos with smoke, lighted passenger cars and lighted cabooses and there's plenty of power. All my layout lights are powered through separate transformers, the GW is just for the track and trains.

I haven't tried flipping the switch to conventional but my understanding is that the remote has no control. The loco operates the same as any other conventional engine.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

BobS said:


> When operating with he remote, you only need to turn on the transformer to a constant voltage. I find I can run my LionChief Plus engines nicely at twelve volts. When the engine is set to transformer, the remote plays no part in the operation.


I wonder if that is how I fried my LC+ Engine, i.e. I plugged the MTH Z-1000 Power Brick directly to the track like I do for DCS, and thats a constant 18-20 volts.
But...I could have sworn I did that before with no problems.
Either way, when I buy my next LC+ engine, I am going to do it as you and others have said-with a transformer set to 12v .


----------



## POTRZBE (Jul 30, 2015)

PW ZW. No problems.


----------



## suzukovich (Sep 24, 2015)

Z4000 set at 15


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

DCS with Z-1000, the original 36 Watt power supply, the newer 72 Watt power supply, a CW-80 and a 1950s era ZW.


----------



## mark d (Mar 11, 2012)

I want to use my ph 180 for my two lionchief engines. Would that be too much? I'm using the 72 w for lionchief right now. I want to expand and I want to make sure I have enough power for now and future expansion.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I am thinking of upgrading to a Z4000 but I don't know if it would be too much power.


----------



## suzukovich (Sep 24, 2015)

More than enough.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

This is what I have been trying to fine tune for when I set up a permanent layout. On the far side of the track I get car lights flickering with only 1 lighted caboose. This is with 2 lionchief plus locos, 4 switches, 1 uncoupling track,and 1 lighted caboose on a CW80.


----------



## Kurtds2 (Feb 5, 2016)

CW 80 runs it with no problem. I never run mine at 18 volts as they suggest in the manual as you do not need all that power to run the engine. 12 volts sounds right to me. I do not run fixed voltage to the track as I have other engines that are controlled by the transformer. Really like my Lion Chief Plus. My layout is 5 x 8 you may have to go with a bigger transformer if it is larger then mine.


----------



## Kurtds2 (Feb 5, 2016)

So I just got done running my Lion Chief Plus with all my operating accessories going. Plus my smoke unit on my caboose and engine were on. Hooked up all my rail stock on the layout and no voltage drop using CW80 transformer. Just an FYI.


----------

